# Server salary's



## papa perry (Dec 14, 2005)

What do you pay your servers per hour at events?

As the groups I am cooking for are growing, I forsee the need to hire a few people outside my family soon. Wanted to see what a fair wage is considered.


----------



## shakferr (Nov 5, 2005)

For my events, I pay the staff $25.00/hour. Double on holidays. I also work as a catering waitstaff for a few big catering companies in Manhattan and one pays $19.00/hour and the other pays $22.00/hour. THe industry standard is to pay a 5 hour minimum regardless if the event was under 5 hours. If the event happened to be over 5 hours, there is only the straight hourly rate, no overtime pay.I live in Manhattan so that should be noted in order for you to gauge your salary range since each region pays differently.Hope this helps.


----------



## papa perry (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks!

It helps a lot


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

I am in Canada,
I pay $20 an hour minimum 4 hours plus tips.

Where I am located it is hard to find labour, so I have to pay well! The rest of the industry pay servers $11 an hour plus tip.

You need to judge how hard it is to keep your staff!

Good luck,


----------



## foodpart (Jan 15, 2007)

Note, in the southwest I have _received_ between $12-16 per hour, so it is definitely a little bit "cooler" than the prices commanded in Manhattan...

Andrea


----------

